# Whistler vs Mammoth



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to Whistler last year, and it was fantastic. Great mountain, village, environment, etc. I went around Christmas time. I am going somewhere around New Year's but don't know where to go. I have never been to mammoth, and I hear it is also a very nice mountain. I have seen some photos for whistler this year, and it looks more magical than last. If I go to whistler again, I'll probably explore the mountain MUCH more. Is Mammoth worth trying, or just go to whistler?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

mammoth is awesome!!! It's hard to get to though. I heard you can fly straight there now. but if you only fly to a major airport you're gonna need to rent a car and drive several hours to get there. but its worth a visit. Personally, I like to explore new places. If I were you I'd definitely go with mammoth just to see something new and different. but that's just me. in reality there is hardly anything that really compares with whistler.


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

I lived in mammoth for a year and got to shred 155 days that year. Mammoth is a pain to get to. It doesn't have a nightlife like whistler. It does have terrain that rivals whistler not to mention more snow. And the biggest secret of mammoth? It has a sister mtn that no one really goes to! Sick freeriding and a unmatched park. If you want to head to mammoth shoot me a message. I can get half priced tickets

June Mountain


----------

